# Colby dogs..... mankillers?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's an article by everyone's favorite website! Dogsbite.org... look at this junk!

DogsBite Blog: 1909 Fatality: John P. Colby's Fighting Pit Bull Kills Nephew - DogsBite.org


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG they can't even say if it's true or not. Why wright that if you don't have facts to back it up. Wow, I read a few times in there "unknown" about a lot of stuff. *sigh* more haters just what we need


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeeeeah, I just read about this on Facebook... thanks to marty ... what a crock


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I think what frustrates me is I have been attacked by a black lab. It did leave a few scars on my throat. I didn't make a big deal about it. Went home, cleaned up and found out they had shot the dog that day. Right after it attacked me it jumped into a pickup truck and attacked some pigs then came back to me and sat at my feet. What fun!

My friend has a 5 year old son who accidental stepped on an unfixed Akita on his way to the bathroom late at night. His face will never be quite the same. 

We never went to the police, reported, got media involved. 

Was that secretive of us? Some part of conspiracy to only make pits look bad? Nope, we just didn't think it was something worth exciting the world about. And honestly, no one cares if a black lab bites you. Everyone knows they are perfect. 
lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow!! I noticed that at the bottom of all that info, CravenDesires is referred to as a source of their info!! Go figure, huh!? That's crazy!! I don't even really know what to say at this point! Man! That's just outrageous!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Shiver said:


> I think what frustrates me is I have been attacked by a black lab. It did leave a few scars on my throat. I didn't make a big deal about it. Went home, cleaned up and found out they had shot the dog that day. Right after it attacked me it jumped into a pickup truck and attacked some pigs then came back to me and sat at my feet. What fun!
> 
> My friend has a 5 year old son who accidental stepped on an unfixed Akita on his way to the bathroom late at night. His face will never be quite the same.
> 
> ...


I wish you had reported it considering that the media loves to make it seem as if ONLY pitbulls bite and leave scars ...........


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Crazy stuff but why don't people do research on all the attacks committed by other dogs it just seems like they pick on us apbt lovers.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

craven desires: John P. Colby: the fountainhead of the American 'Pit' Bull Terrier within the United States

This is just a bunch of people trying to talk about stuff they know nothing about. The craven desires person is a person with no life, people with no life express ignorance.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't see how your biggest hobby could be writing about something you have such seething hate for.... geez I spend my time reading and learning about something I love. Not something I hate with a passion.... Why does this person have such a personal vendetta against pit bulls.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

some people will do what ever it takes to trick people into believing what they want them to. This story seems to me like a bunch of propaganda if it were never a reported indecent then how 100+ years later do they know this story its a bunch of made up garbage and a laughable attempt at more fear mongering.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> some people will do what ever it takes to trick people into believing what they want them to. This story seems to me like a bunch of propaganda if it were never a reported indecent then how 100+ years later do they know this story its a bunch of made up garbage and a laughable attempt at more fear mongering.


I thought the same firckin thing. If there was never a police report or no real record of this then WTF. The whole thing is totally ridiculous. Bunch a frickin haters.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

And even so... if it DID happen... I'm sure I can go back in time and find REPORTED incidents of every other breed under the sun attacking and killing someone. But back in those days... people were I guess smarter and knew animals were animals and not people. That animals could not distinguish between an actual or perceived threat. And that animals really have no sense of what man considers to be "right or wrong" I really think it's sad how sue happy people have become now days. Back then if a dog killed a cat it would be like "well ... dogs kill cats" But now days they would kill the dog and the owner would be fined a hefty fine... Ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The news wont care if you're bitten by a lab. I went to a seminar on Pits last Sat. they were talking about this guy who was bitten by a lab, and tried to tell the news about it,cause he had troubles with the dogs and AC before. But no one called him back.

he called again and said it was a Pit bull, and he had 16 news stations call him in less then 2 hours.

It's sick.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm ashamed to find out that this chick who owns this website lives In my hometown :/


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Whatever, what a load of


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Want to join me in following this blog?

Nate78: Dogsbite.org is misleading

I don't know who he is yet but he has his stuff together


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll join ya  Great read


----------

